# Digital Rebel XT 8mp



## darbytee (Oct 22, 2005)

Is anyone using this camera? I've been looking at one for a while now and right now Amazon has it with a rebate that brings it down into the $800 range including a lens. To me that's a lot of money but my wife does a lot of photography and that coupled with the light tent I just got probably wouldn't hurt my picture taking either. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 22, 2005)

From all the reports I have read, it is a fantastic camera... 
BUT, I am still a Nikon junkie... and have all those autofocus Nikon lenses to use... [][]


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darbytee_
> <br />Is anyone using this camera? I've been looking at one for a while now and right now Amazon has it with a rebate that brings it down into the $800 range including a lens. To me that's a lot of money but my wife does a lot of photography and that coupled with the light tent I just got probably wouldn't hurt my picture taking either. Any advice is appreciated.



Fred, I have the prior model, the Digital Canon Rebel, it is a great camera!!


----------



## jckossoy (Oct 24, 2005)

I have the Rebel XT.  Fantasic camera, lots of features, and the battery life is really good.  I've shot about 500 pix with flash on a charge.  You might want to get some of the filters (not expensive, about $15 each), they can improve the shots even more.

Kol Tov,


----------

